# 19 inch wheels too big for my TT?



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I currently have the stock "fat five" 17 inch wheels on my car. I just got some new Pirelli P5 all season tires last fall on them (love the tires) but I am thinking of upgrading wheel size to 18 or 19 inch. Are 19 inch wheels "excessive" for this car or should I stick with an 18 inch wheel size? I've seen mostly TT's with 17's and 18's. Does anyone have any pictures of some TT's with 19's? 
One more question, what is the difference in ride quality going from a 17 to a 19?
Thanks!


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: 19 inch wheels too big for my TT? (sr_erick)*

I've never had 19's on the TT but Iam sure you would have to find some 19's that weigh's just as much as a 17"or 18's to get the same ride quality. Most people go as high as 18's. Some TT's came stock with 18's so it wont hurt the performance. Unless you run some chrome rims which I make that mistake and had to buy new rims instead of spending the money on a suspension set up


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 19 inch wheels too big for my TT? (my own style tt)*

i have 19s w/245/35 all around, soon to be 225/35 up front, from the stock 17" 6 spokes, i would say the ride isnt that much different than the 17's plus im on stock suspension for another month anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: 19 inch wheels too big for my TT? (sr_erick)*

IMO a good set of rubber will affect the ride more than the wheel diameter. My 19's with summer tires (Goodyear Eagle F1) actually ride better than my fat fives w/all seasons.
It really depends on what you want to do with the car as far as the diameter goes. 18's will be lighter on average, more practical and prolly make more sense overall.
I don't make much sense tho








Some fresh pics of my car with some big heavy 19's....


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

For looks purposes, 19's are ok as long as you're riding REALLY low. If you're not riding low you're gonna look like a rollerskate http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: 19 inch wheels too big for my TT? (euroluv69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroluv69* »_i have 19s w/245/35 all around, soon to be 225/35 up front, from the stock 17" 6 spokes, i would say the ride isnt that much different than the 17's plus im on stock suspension for another month anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


You can't do that, unless you want to destroy your drivetrain!!
Gotta have the same diameter front to back regardless of what offset you run unless you want to throw your haldex computer into a crazy fit and burn it up.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_For looks purposes, 19's are ok as long as you're riding REALLY low. If you're not riding low you're gonna look like a rollerskate http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

exactly. unless you just about tuck 19's, the car def sits way too high off the ground.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: 19 inch wheels too big for my TT? (sr_erick)*

here are my 19's








IMO 19's are for more looks 18's are more practical/perform better

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif go for what your looking for. thats the hard part
def agree with the rollerskate comment by murder







might wanna get lower before getting any kinda wheels


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and pictures everyone. I think I may go with some 18's. Now I just need to decide if I should get the 9 spoke RS4 wheels or some 10 spoke ones. I kinda like the 10 spoke ones but they seem harder to find?


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 19 inch wheels too big for my TT? (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
You can't do that, unless you want to destroy your drivetrain!!
Gotta have the same diameter front to back regardless of what offset you run unless you want to throw your haldex computer into a crazy fit and burn it up. 

uhhh...not true there are plenty of guys running different size tires on a staggered setup


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 19 inch wheels too big for my TT? (euroluv69)*

Sory for all of you 19" owners but for me TT w/19'' = Blink blink


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: 19 inch wheels too big for my TT? (euroluv69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroluv69* »_
uhhh...not true there are plenty of guys running different size tires on a staggered setup









lol ok, go ahead then. You said your tires were the same width all the way around, that means changing up the front vs the rear tire size will make the diameter on the front smaller than the rear. Obviously you HAVE to run different size tires on staggered setups to get the same diameter front to rear, its a math game. 
Think about it, this is your physics lesson - two different size wheels, spinning at the same speed, do not travel the same distance in the end.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: 19 inch wheels too big for my TT? (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_here are my 19's








IMO 19's are for more looks 18's are more practical/perform better

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif go for what your looking for. thats the hard part
def agree with the rollerskate comment by murder







might wanna get lower before getting any kinda wheels









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Well done!
If you don't lower it at least to where DUBSPEED did, you will look like a 4x4, or rollerskate! haha


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 19 inch wheels too big for my TT? (vaultpsu)*

stock hight on 18's








H&Hrs w/ 18's








H&Rs w/ 19's
















coilovers' w/ 19's
















Never had a problem until i went too low. Now it rubs pretty bad but more because of my spacers more then the wheel size.
Front: 19X8 w/ 225/35/19 +35 offset +12mm spacers 
Rear: 19X9.5 w/ 235/35/19 +35 offset +25mm adapters


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 19 inch wheels too big for my TT? (iMotion_TT)*

more pics of car w/ front coilovers turn .25" from all the way down and the rear without the perch on


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

You really need to get that fiberglass body kit the correct matching silver, and get a kmac kit and some adjustable control arms to correct that insane camber on the rear!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

The rieger R-frame kit is ABS but it doesn't look like it fits/was put on there too well.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_The rieger R-frame kit is ABS but it doesn't look like it fits/was put on there too well.

I was actually hoping that was a knockoff since it doesnt fit well at all and the side skirts look like cheap and wavy/uneven fiberglass. The whole R-Frame body kit is pretty damn expensive to have it come out looking like that. 

It may just be the paint job and the hastiness by which it was put on that is throwing me off. Should try to get better paint matched from paintscratch or another source!!


----------



## Markus (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

H&Rs w/ 19's


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Markus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Markus* »_H&Rs w/ 19's









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good!


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

19s......yea they look good hahahaha


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_19s......yea they look good hahahaha









So does paint!! Get that isht done already!


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

Here is my car on 19's and bags ! ! ! I love this freakin car ! ! ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

if i could paint it would be done......***** jays taking forever


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Markus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Markus* »_H&Rs w/ 19's









Those SSR professors? They look like em except the profs have bolts








hosen I'd start a search party for your paint guy that TT was sanded like a year ago


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Heres one on 19" Hartmann RS6-172 wheels. We have 1 set of these left in 19x8.0" ET35 5x100, they are on clearance for only $200-ea!
Hartmann RS6-172 clearance
We can add a set of 235-35-19 Bridgestone RE-750s for $600.


----------



## Markus (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Murder,
You are right they are SSR's.
I bought them from a guy on the west coast. Here's a closer pic but on his car.


----------



## Sinbad (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Heres one on 19" Hartmann RS6-172 wheels. We have 1 set of these left in 19x8.0" ET35 5x100, they are on clearance for only $200-ea!
Hartmann RS6-172 clearance
We can add a set of 235-35-19 Bridgestone RE-750s for $600.

















what color is this? very nice.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 19 inch wheels too big for my TT? (TTRU)*

The only wheel I will make an exception for is the Supermesh


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Sinbad)*

Those Hartmanns look killer on the TT. Simple and not blingy!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

Yeah I saw those up for sale a while back you got a steal on them markus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Markus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Markus* »_Murder,
You are right they are SSR's.
I bought them from a guy on the west coast. Here's a closer pic but on his car.









wow that's the only GTI that could pull of the Cayenne front bumper and those wheels are sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

